# Assisstance needed gettng a raft down Gore Canyon



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wayniac is your man. Send him a message.


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

Randaddy said:


> Wayniac is your man. Send him a message.


Thanks Randaddy.
Pm sent his way!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

What size is the raft? What kind of frame - basic day, expedition, or full fishing? How much gear is in the boat? Does it have spare oars and are the oars strong enough for class V i.e., carlisle, cataract, sawyer or something else? 

Does the boat have a transom? is it below applesauce or above? If it is above Applesauce it could be motored back upstream without much difficulty. Below applesauce it is either going down Gore or getting packed out on the train, if the train people are willing.


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

raftus said:


> What size is the raft? What kind of frame - basic day, expedition, or full fishing? How much gear is in the boat? Does it have spare oars and are the oars strong enough for class V i.e., carlisle, cataract, sawyer or something else?
> 
> Does the boat have a transom? is it below applesauce or above? If it is above Applesauce it could be motored back upstream without much difficulty. Below applesauce it is either going down Gore or getting packed out on the train, if the train people are willing.


The boat is 14' Aire with a down river Colorado WW frame with captains chair.
There are 3 Cataract oars on the raft. The only extra equipment is the pump, repair kit and throw bag.
I am told it is right above Gore rapid on river right.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sean, let's do it!


----------



## skogorbet (Jun 5, 2007)

Sean is the man. By the way, when are you stopping by to pick up your boat?


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

As of today (10/5) the raft is tied to the shore just below Scissors, ironically sitting opposite of that S6 that's been there for quite some time. If we go next weekend, Christian and I will remove all unmanned vessels from the canyon and then collect our beer accordingly.


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

david23 said:


> As of today (10/5) the raft is tied to the shore just below Scissors, ironically sitting opposite of that S6 that's been there for quite some time. If we go next weekend, Christian and I will remove all unmanned vessels from the canyon and then collect our beer accordingly.


Thanks for the update!
We have found a couple of guys that are headed in tomorrow morning to bring her down the river.
Thanks again,


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

So, what's the story? Did they run Applesauce, Gore or Scissors? That's pretty funny. Accidently dropping into Gore Canyon. And whoever goes on the recovery mission oughta get that S6 out, too.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

danadog said:


> Unfortunate situation .... Buddies missed the Blue river take out....


were they pissed drunk or something?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

drunk? or tripping on acid?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd like to hear more about the details of the story. Missing a takeout by a major confluence, 4 miles of flatwater, several class III rapids, two class IV rapids and a burly class V drop, is a huge blunder. Did they actually run applesauce, gore and scissors? Did they scout? Were they trying to line the boats down? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

*I second that...*

We want some details.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I'd like to hear more about the details of the story. Missing a takeout by a major confluence...


I wonder if these guys had floated the Blue before and if they knew about Gore Canyon before they floated into it. I will give them the benefit of the doubt for now and assume that they had no idea the significance of the confluence or what lies below it. 

I am excited to hear who rowed the rig out and how their run went. Wayne did an admirable job in his cat we we ran it earlier this year at 1430. I think rowing a raft would be a bit harder, but thankfully the current flow is a bit lower and not quite as pushy.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

So did Wayne do it? That guy is b-a-d-a-s-s to row Gore!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Missing a takeout ....


and really they missed *two* takeouts  ...which makes it even more amazing. the normal one by the defunct steel bridge and then the gore put in.

these guys must have run out of daylight in gore too...that's allot of unplanned river miles this time of year.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Bump.........do we get a trip report?


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

I don't know the particulars about how the boat got it there in the first place. 

I do know that the raft is out of the canyon now. Billy Mattison and Olli Dose extracted the boat on Monday. They went in on foot via the "Timberline Gore Extreme" hiking route and R2'ed it down to Pumphouse.

Olli mentioned that the yellow Pyranha playboat is still at Scissors. Anyone know the status of that? Who does it belong to and do they want it out of the canyon?

TK


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

no bueno, why didn't they strap the pyrahna to the raft? that was the perfect way to get the litter out of the canyon. or you know keep it in there for a couple more weeks to show off to the train passengers that we boaters know how to be ambassadors to our environment.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It was already a tight fit with the two of them and a frame on a relatively small raft (I heard). Plus they were not sure whos it was or if they had some plan to come get it :aka dude/dudette rafts/hikes in for thier boat and it is gone. 

hobie


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Serves the dude right for leaving it in there. it would be a good case of karma. i have a feeling who ever left it isn't coming back for it anytime soon. especially with the onset of winter this coming weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Props to the guys for going in there and paddling the raft out!

Still wish the raft guys would share more of the "oh shit" story!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

maybe some guys who think Gore is cake could put a cockpit cover and a beach ball or extra float bags in it and herd it to the take out or practice tether towing;suppose a raft would be easier.Post the hell out of it's location and if unclaimed put it in a raffle for some river cause.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know a dude that accidentally ducky'ed into Gore,he bailed after swimming Applesauce.Don't know how you manage that,do know he drinks a lot,no it wasn't me.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Props to the guys for going in there and paddling the raft out!
> 
> Still wish the raft guys would share more of the "oh shit" story!



I talked to the owner of the raft on Sunday before I headed back to the FR and evidently he got confused with the construction going on at the Gore put in, his intended take out, and floated past. I didn't really ask too many questions about why they didn't row back up stream once past the confluence or even once down at the mouth of the canyon.

From what I understood though, they rowed through the warm up rapids and then started roping the boat through at applesauce (or aptly named "fisherman's nightmare") and then evidently to where we saw it past scissors. Sounds like they decided to make camp there, and were going to battle the rest of the canyon the next day. 

Someone from the railroad noticed the boat and saw one of the party hanging on tree limb (to break it as they were making a fire and shelter), anyway the person from the railroad called it in and s&r was sent out....when they arrived the party had a fire going, a shelter built and were drying out there clothes. They opted to leave with s&r....

Anyway, the dude who's raft it was sounded super nice and was on the ball working to get his boat back. It sounded like the guy made and honest mistake, no crazy boozin' from what I heard.

Glad they were okay, props to Billy and Ollie for R-2ing that thing out! I wonder if they moved the frame to the rear of the boat so they didn't have to paddle over the frame?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for filling us in guys. I'm glad it all worked out for the best.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 20, 2007)

Bummer, that was really anti-climatic.


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

Regardless, it might be appropriate to start calling it "Fisherman's Nightmare" from now on. That's some funny stuff. I'm glad they're ok. That could have been a lot worse.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Billy is a bad ass , I don't know Olli but I give him credit as well. Hiking into Gore and R2ing out a strange boat is a deed of heroism. R2ing a light boat in Gore isn't too bad, but with the extra weight of a frame, oars, etc makes it a fair bit tougher. And lets face facts, a 14ft'er isn't an ideal R2 raft. Good on them for stepping up.


----------

